
Why are true and false so large? - todsacerdoti
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/419697/why-are-true-and-false-so-large
======
brundolf
> Alas, the direct question to the answer why are true and false so large?
> could be, because there are not anymore so pressing reasons to care about
> their top performance...26KB for the kind of hardware we have nowadays is
> insignificant. Space is not at premium for the typical server/desktop
> anymore, and they do not even bother anymore to use the same binary for
> false and true, as it is just deployed twice in distributions using
> coreutils.

As a web developer on HN, I'm experiencing some schadenfreude right about now.

------
sdfhbdf
Actually kind of surprising that they're around 28KB.

But the TLDR is "almost 90% of the size of the binary, is indeed extra
libraries/elf metadata."

and also that the executables are rarely used because true and false are shell
built-ins.

